# Direct Tv Hd Tivo Option



## bjibber (Feb 18, 2007)

*PLEASE DON'T DROP SATELLITE SUPPORT*

I am a loyal Tivo customer going on 5 years now and i am now so addicted to my tivo that i will have to enter rehab if I am ever forced to give it up. With my new purchase of my 1080p TV i want to be able to upgrade my Direct TV Tivo to unit that will play HD. I realize that Direct Tv and Tivo no longer have a contract together but why does that stop Tivo from having a HD input on their series 3 to enable recording from HD satelite receivers?

A HD input seems like a simple solution. Does it not?
The series 2 Tivo had inputs why does the series 3 not have inputs?

I am confused as to why Tivo would exclude a potential 31 million Direct TV and Dish customers. Do they not represent $$$ for tivo.

I have heard many say that it is the fault of the satellite providers that there is not a suitable mpeg4 TIVO.

I do not need an mpeg 4 TIVO. I can get a regular HD reciever box from Direct TV that decodes the MPEG 4 and then sends it out to my TV. Why can that signal not be sent to an HD TIVO? Because Tivo did not allow for an HD imput in their new series 3.

Satelite users need to encourage Tivo to add a HD input whether hdmi or component to future HD Tivo units.

The DVR units put out by both Dish and Direct Tv are Pathetic and unreliable at best. The Direct TV HD tivo does not work with local channels or the new channels that will be coming out this year and will be obsolete in a matter of months.

I am aware i can build HTPC to record my HD,
I am aware i can buy another HD PVR,
neither of these options involve Tivo.

As part of this "Suggestions Area" I would suggest that Tivo add a HD input to their series 3 or sell their software for installation on a HTPC so that us Tivo addicts do not go through withdrawal.

Tivo is responsible for starting my addiction and i look to them to continue to support my habit.

*All satellite users please post your opinions to this thread to keep it going until someone with enough pull decides to do something about this problem. *


----------



## maharg18 (Dec 4, 2002)

Unfornately recording from component or HDMI connections is still unbelievable expensive, way outside of what most of us could afford, because the box would have to encode HD in realtime.

Also, Tivo cannot build a new HD Directivo that records the satellite stream directly, because Directv just will not allow it.

Do not blame Tivo for this, as it's a matter of technology, and Directv's stupidity.


----------

